# Woodworking projects for kids?



## allenworb (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got a 5 year old son, and a 7 year old daughter who are both very interested in making projects of their own in my workshop.

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on plans, projects, etc that I can prepare ahead of time and then have them work on to stay busy, while I am working myself?
The really just love being with me in the shop, and aside from cleaning up the wood chips, I want them to learn something, and have a project to take away?
My daughter also wants a birthday party with 4 of her friends to work on a project themselves, so probably 1.5 hours worth of their time is all I can expect.

I'm thinking glue, sanding, paint, screws, etc at this stage, I figure I'll keep them away from the sharp tools for a while.

Any suggestions from parents would be appreciated.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

precut tool box. bird house, pencil/color box


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

did a birdhous with my son. Don't remember where I got the plans from on the internet, but it took one 8' pine 1×8 I think. Hand tools and nails. We also did the prefab bat house from woodcraft, but it was a little pricey if I remember correctly. Alot of the time I just give him a couple of cut offs and a hammer and some nails.


----------



## HD_woodchuck (May 26, 2009)

My daughter is now 10, and has spent many hours in the shop with me over the years. Just tonight she wanted something to do while I was working, so I gave her a board, and some nails, told her to draw a shape (she choose a heart) then I had her hammer in the nails evenly spaced (as even as she could). I then strung orange thread across the nails creating a nice pattern of color within the heart shape. She loved it and gave it to Mom! I remembered doing this type of project in middle school woodshop.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is what another Lumberjock (BethMartin) did for her daughter's 8th birthday party. Maybe you can do something like this.

I hope this helps.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Charles Neil has a you tube dvd for kids projects


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

The Charles Neil episode is call Unplug our Kids and can be seen on Mr. Neil's website.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I've made bird houses and keepsake boxes with my girls. I did all the cutting. I pre-drilled holes and they did the assembly… with some assistance from Dad! it was fun to do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They can make a cat by taking a block, nailing on a couple of smaller narrower blocks on both sides for the tracks. Use a small board nailed off center on the front for a blade. swivel it one way to be down to grade and up to travel. build all kinds of machines to tow with it and put a bent nail in the back for a hitch.

They coould build a whole train using blocks along the line of thinking. Good luck ;-))


----------



## andydachippy (May 20, 2011)

Hi try this site there are lots of toy plans there http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/andydachippie


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Do a google search for Cub Scout Craftsman badge…it will link you to all sorts of easy projects, including trebuchets, dice towers, birdhouses, and trivets.


----------

